# Do you need name on arrows



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Personal preference usually, although there are some requirements depending on what org and type of round you are competing in. NAA/FITA for example, you have to have your initials or name on the arrow shaft for official sanctioned rounds. NFAA, I believe, requires you to have 3 numbered arrows for the animal round. Other than those two situations though, I don't recall anything else requiring name or numbers. Many like to number their arrows so they can observe any patterns of arrows that are not grouping in the center with the rest of their arrows.

>>-------->


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Name on arrows*

That depends how old you are. In my case I never even thought about it until I started shooting the FITA round where your name on your arrows is required. In the 1990s I didn't know what a miss was, but as I got older and took up 3Ds, I found it very neccessary to write name on my arrows. It has been rewarding as some of my arrows I lost find their way back to me sometimes a year later. So, for me it has paid off. r302:teeth:


----------

